# Cariba Dorsal Fin With Problems?



## luigimaldini (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello friends, because unfortunately does as little more than 1 week cariba began to take a dark color, as species of black spots, lips also looked black, I also realized that the dorsal fin is fraying and each time is more short, I have also noticed as poor appetite, miss him eat and eat very little. I've always made changes weekly waters, also any food it off after 15 minutes or half an hour of checking to eat, the truth that the piranha was perfect and so far started with these symptoms, so I have seen could be fin rot, but first I would like an opinion of you to know what to do, I feel helpless especially in the country in which we live, where now it is impossible to find any drug at the pharmacy, and if you find you do not get your pocket to buy it, really I'm locked and I need your help. I also want to add that if it is not mine obcesion or has something to do, the cariba think that is approximately between 12 and 13cm in size, takes me 9 months, the size right? because the truth that I see small, when the purchase would have as 3 cm or a little more. Well I hope your answer and help friends. Greetings to all.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Any pictures of the injury?


----------



## luigimaldini (Feb 11, 2016)

Ægir said:


> Any pictures of the injury?


Good friend, moment'm dealing with metronidazole, because it is the only thing I've found, you take the first dose 2 days, but I doubt if I feed it or not, Piranha takes about 5 days without eating anything , today and tomorrow will supply another dose of treatment to see such. For now it is the only thing I can do to have nothing in my hands. I will be reporting. Greetings.


----------

